# ruud silhouette 2 furnace filter



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

second pic: You have 2 plastic filters that sit on that metal channel.

Remove them by lifting up, they're totally plugged .....and replace with a paper filters that will fit in their place.


----------

